# Israel implements plain packaging for e-cigarettes



## Hooked (16/1/20)

https://smoke-free-canada.blogspot.com/2020/01/this-week-israel-implemented-worlds.html
10 Jan. 2020

"On January the 8th, several elements of Israel's law prohibiting advertising of tobacco and smoking products came into effect. Among these were requirements that tobacco products and smoking products (including e-cigarettes, heat not burn products like IQOS, and non-tobacco products designed for smoking like shisha) be sold in generic packages.

In addition to plain packaging, the new law requires larger health warnings on cigarettes (65%) and on smoking products (30%). In September 2018, shortly after JUUL entered the market, Israel prohibited nicotine concentrations above 20 mg / ml ...

Israel is the first country to require generic packaging of e-cigarettes, although other jurisdictions are proposing to follow suit.







The picture above, showing a before and after package of JUUL cartridge mix in Israel, is provided with the kind permission of Smoke-Free Israel.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Silver (16/1/20)

Thanks @Hooked

Very interesting
In the case of vaping products I wonder who does the new packaging? Is it the manufacturer or the importer/distributor in country?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/1/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> 
> Very interesting
> In the case of vaping products I wonder who does the new packaging? Is it the manufacturer or the importer/distributor in country?



@Silver Hmmm I wonder?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (17/1/20)

This piques my interest because I go to Israel at least once a year. I'm due for the next trip in March. I wonder how this affects travelling to Israel with my gear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/1/20)

Amir said:


> This piques my interest because I go to Israel at least once a year. I'm due for the next trip in March. I wonder how this affects travelling to Israel with my gear.



Do let us know @Amir. You could post in https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/page-4


----------

